# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  معاودة فرض قرش على تقارير الرسائل

## الامبراطور

شركات الاتصالات الخلوية تعاود فرض ''قرش'' على تقارير الرسائل  
  
عاودت شركات الاتصالات الخلوية فرض تعرفة قرش على تقارير الرسائل الخلوية التي كانت قد توقفت عنها بعد لقاء ممثليها مع وزارة الصناعة والتجارة التي اعتبرت فرض التعرفة آنذاك مخالفا لقانون المنافسة نظرا لأنه جاء بعد اتفاق ضمني بين الشركات. 
وبحسب قانون المنافسة فان الشركات لها الحق بفرض تلك التعرفة شريطة ان لا يتم ذلك بموجب اتفاق ضمني فيما بينها حيث تستطيع كل شركة منفردة ومن دون التنسيق مع الشركات الأخرى فرض تلك التعرفة. 
وكانت شركة زين أعلنت منفردة قبل أكثر من اسبوع   انها بدأت باقتطاع قرش تقارير الرسائل من   مشتركيها ممن هم خارج عروض الحزم فيما أعلنت شركة امنية انها ستبدأ باقتطاع قرش التقارير اعتبارا من يوم الجمعة المقبل اما شركة اورانج فقد أكد مسؤول في الشركة انها   ستقوم باقتطاع هذه التعرفة خلال الأيام المقبلة على شرائح معينة من مشتركيها ذلك بحسب العروض المقدمة لهم. 
وتعتبر خدمة تقارير استلام الرسائل الخلوية من الخدمات الاختيارية التي تقدمها الشركات حيث يستطيع المشتركون إرسال الرسائل من دون الحاجة إلى طلب تقرير.


                                                                                                عن العرب اليوم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله اليوم وصلتني رساله من الشركة المصونة بخصوص هالشي 

مش ناقص غير كل كبسة على الموبايل بقرش

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

سبحان الله انا بعرف انه بكل العالم الشركات بتتنافس بالجودة والاسعار
إلا عندنا بالبلد بيتفقوا على الرفع مع بعض كيف صارت الله أعلم؟؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

منهم لله....عالعموم انا مش مستفيد اصلا من هالخدمة :SnipeR (51):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الحمد لله
عندي ما في رسائل تقرير

----------


## زهره التوليب

يخرب بيتهم
اصلا ارونج بالفتره الي مضات ضلت تخصم...مصاصين دماء الله عليهم

----------


## محمد العزام

كويس

----------


## الامبراطور

> والله اليوم وصلتني رساله من الشركة المصونة بخصوص هالشي 
> 
> مش ناقص غير كل كبسة على الموبايل بقرش


هيك راح يصير 
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## الامبراطور

> 


الخصم على الكل 
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## mylife079

والله انهم بتسلو فينا 

ان شاء الله يفلسو عن قريب

----------


## الامبراطور

> سبحان الله انا بعرف انه بكل العالم الشركات بتتنافس بالجودة والاسعار
> إلا عندنا بالبلد بيتفقوا على الرفع مع بعض كيف صارت الله أعلم؟؟


بتصير 
بما انه +مواطن بتصير
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## الامبراطور

> منهم لله....عالعموم انا مش مستفيد اصلا من هالخدمة


احسن 
لا تدعي علشان ما بستاهلو يوخذو حسناتك
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## الامبراطور

> الحمد لله
> عندي ما في رسائل تقرير


احسن برضو
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## الامبراطور

> يخرب بيتهم
> اصلا ارونج بالفتره الي مضات ضلت تخصم...مصاصين دماء الله عليهم


الله على المفتري 
شكرا لمرورك زهرة

----------


## الامبراطور

> كويس


يعطيك العافية
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## الامبراطور

> والله انهم بتسلو فينا 
> 
> ان شاء الله يفلسو عن قريب


انت الخسران اذا فلسوا
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## مدحت

يعطيهم العافية

----------


## الامبراطور

> يعطيهم العافية


شكرا لمرورك

----------

